# Looking for vintage 80's and 90's blank shirts



## Drewtilldeath (Jul 8, 2014)

I am looking for blank shirts from the 80's and early to mid 90's. If anyone has any deadstock blanks laying around they want to sell, I will pay well for them. Obviously I screen print on modern shirts for clients, but I really love to print myself shirts on older vintage tees. I am always looking for blanks.

Some brands I am looking for are...

Screen Stars Best or regular screen stars
Hanes 50/50 or Hanes Beefy T
Stedman
Miller
Fruit of the loom
Jerzees

I am really looking for old Navy longsleeves right now and will pay extremely well for them.

Basically any brand from the 80's or 90's. I love vintage shirts and love screen printing, so if you can help me out I would GREATLY appreciate it. Feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks a lot
-Andrew


----------

